# Headed to rig from Pcola pass questions



## MOJOE15 (Sep 5, 2013)

Doing an overnight fishing trip for yellowfin 

Asking for suggestions on baits/lures 
What is the optimal time to fish
What comfort items should I consider bringing 

Thanks for the help


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jig for bft, chunk them all night for yft. Comfort is for girls.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Bring:

- rain gear. It can get cold if a summer shower gets you. 
- change of clothes of you get wet and/or fishy. It can really be a mental boost to get fresh clothes after 24-48hrs of fishing on you. 
- pain meds. Obvious. 
- Toothbrush and paste. again can make a big boost in moral and civility. 
- X2 the ice you "think" you need! Too that far...be sure your catch is worth eating after all that effort and $$$$!

There are a ton of other things to mention but this can be a good start. 

Have fun! Be safe!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Epirb and Inflatable Liferaft.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Beer, lots of beer. And fuel, lots of fuel.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You dont need lures


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

How'd y'all do woody? We had to work, but we caught some. Had to fix a brand new professionally installed fuel pump and fuel line at the dock after turning around at the lighthouse, we were then 6 hours late leaving and had to run hard for 100 miles to start fishing instead of paddling all night like planned, did 340 miles round trip and burned 800 gallons of fuel (see about us having to leave 6 hours late and having to make up time).


----------

